# Running



## jkerr13 (May 27, 2009)

Hi, I have a 7 month old Golden and am interested in starting to run with him. Are there any guidelines out there as to how so to start out and distances, and how far he can ultimately go with out injuring him?

Thanks,


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not sure but, I think they have to be a liitle older


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Like in the other thread, I would not start running with him until he is at least 18 months old. Their joints need to be fully developed or you can cause long term damage.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Yup, at least 18 months. Hard pavement can be hard on their joints, especially while they're still developing.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

well i honestly have no background information about running with your dog i'm a little confused at why you can't go running with him as long as you follow his lead until he is older. I mean he is a dog and when you play with them they run like crazy! For instance when i take my golden for a walk sometimes he has a ton more energy and when he picks up the pace so do i...so we run..until he slows down then we walk. I don't force him to run i just follow his lead. When i had asked my vet ( i was hoping to have a running companion in getting my dog and knew that it would be a few years until he was ready to full out go running with me) she had said just take it easy and go slow. He's almost 9 months old now and enjoys his time out. We just recently started running though and most days he doesn't run more than a mile...all broken up with walking inbetween. I would say just to be safe, check with your vet to see what they have to say first though!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

andkristylee said:


> well i honestly have no background information about running with your dog i'm a little confused at why you can't go running with him as long as you follow his lead until he is older. I mean he is a dog and when you play with them they run like crazy! For instance when i take my golden for a walk sometimes he has a ton more energy and when he picks up the pace so do i...so we run..until he slows down then we walk. I don't force him to run i just follow his lead. When i had asked my vet ( i was hoping to have a running companion in getting my dog and knew that it would be a few years until he was ready to full out go running with me) she had said just take it easy and go slow. He's almost 9 months old now and enjoys his time out. We just recently started running though and most days he doesn't run more than a mile...all broken up with walking inbetween. I would say just to be safe, check with your vet to see what they have to say first though!


Running and playing loose is much different than the sustained concussive exercise and stress of running/jogging on a roadway or other hard surface.
Immature bones and joints can be damaged and long term effects such as arthritis are much more likely to occur if young dogs are jogged/run for any distance. 
There is no way I would allow it with any of my dogs.


----------



## andkristylee (Dec 28, 2008)

OK so i forgot to mention that we run along a grassy dirt trail...but only as long as he runs...and i'm not talking super fast here....and i know he can run faster if he wants...but i pay close attention and slow down and walk whenever he does....like i said before it's the same thing as if we were in the throwing the ball around for an hour he runs like mad...non stop...on a grassy/dirt surface....


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

It's true that long, hard runs on pavement and concrete are hard on growing puppy bones and joints and no real training should start until they are older. I do also agree that running on a trail (on leash with you) and hard running, playing, romping, chasing in a field or yard are totally different kinds of stress for the pups body.

That being said, I do still let Leonidas jog/puppy trot/wiggle if he wants to when we go out. He loves to "run" and he will make a great running buddy someday, but we don't push it. I wouldn't suggest gearing up for a run and taking the puppy until he is much older though. On the daily walks, you could let him run and jump a bit and jog next to him, but there should be WAY more walking that jogging. At least, that is what we do and Leonidas LOVES it!!... 

I posted about our first run awhile back and people said the same things to me too.  It's all meant to be helpful and nobody means it any other way. I started running early with my boy Maximus and his joints and bones are fine and he is a great running buddy, but I wouldn't have if I had known what could happen. I didn't know back then what I know now and don't want to risk it, so Leonidas and I take it slow.

I want my boys to be happy, healthy and around forever. The advice from members on the forum comes from the heart and is given freely to help keep your pup happy and healthy too! We all care about our dogs or we wouldn't be here to help each other!


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree you should wait until 18 months or so. What you can do now is get your dog used to running with you so it is not such a change the first time you go out. Put them in whatever leash/collar/harness you plan on running with them in and jog short distances with walks in-between. Start off slow and maybe only once a week or every other week. 

I use a long leash with snaps at both ends (like this) and drape over my shoulders like a sash or bicycle messenger bag. I also wear a fanny pack that I keep poop bags in and I carry the full bags in there. That way I don't have to carry them in my hand and my hands are free.

Fontana loves to run with me and gets very excited when I put on my running shoes. She has run a couple of 5Ks with me with no problems, but I wouldn't take her on any runs longer than that.

Make sure you keep an eye on your pooch while you are running with them to avoid overheating. For me, I don't like to run with Fontana if it is much above 70 degrees F. That way I don't have to carry water and a bowl for her.


----------

